# Audi USA President Steps In Over Customer's Delayed Audi Exclusive S4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen has told us (as have all of his staff) time and again just how important customer service is for the Audi brand and its continued success in the USA. Given this I can't say I was overly surprised by what you are about to read, but I was plenty impressed.

According to a user on the Audizine forums and found via quattroholic, de Nysschen did no less than personally call a forum user by the username of DATZ after he sent a letter of complaint to Audi of America regarding the delay of his specially ordered Audi S4. DATZ had ordered a new car and even dipped into the optional Audi Exclusive offering in order to get custom paint for his new Audi but there'd been delays and he was told his car would arrive five months later than expected... not so easy to deal with if your lease is coming up or at the very least hotly anticipating your highly-unique new S4.

Turns out that the car had been delayed due to a shortage of parts and this had been compounded since an Audi Exclusive car requires a stopping of the line. This was all explained by de Nysschen who personally called DATZ but it didn't end there. Audi's president also pushed the car up further in the queue to help expedite it and moved one of Audi of America's own fleet S4s (shown above) to DATZ for his use free of charge until his new car arrives. 

Read more about this story and the phone call from Mr. de Nysschen after the jumps.

*Full Story - quattroholic *

*Original Post - Audizine *


----------

